

After the Deadline now Open Source - raffi
http://blog.afterthedeadline.com/2009/10/26/after-the-deadline-open-sourced/

======
yan
For those interested, the language used wasn't entirely obvious. It's
Sleep[1], and it was also created by raffi. "Sleep (as of Simple Language for
Environment Extension Purposes) is a procedural scripting language inspired by
Perl and Objective-C," which is, frankly, exactly what the source looks like.

Seems very interesting.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_(programming_language)>

------
tibbon
I'm pretty excited about using this. I contacted them a few weeks ago asking
to use some of their code and they mentioned open sourcing it soon (much to my
excitement). I do a lot of social network analysis and having this (in
addition to NLTK and the ANEW analysis set) will really help provide some
interesting analysis of influencers online.

------
a541a541
Why is this written in sleep? If you truly wanted a JVM-based language,
wouldn't Groovy, Scala, Clojure, JRuby, Jython, insert-your-non-obscure-jvm-
language-here have been a much better choice? I'm sure sleep doesn't do
anything these languages don't do, and you would've encouraged more community
participation....

~~~
icey
He created this as a project he was interested in first. I don't think his
original intention was to open source it.

~~~
raffi
Thanks. This answer is correct and I don't think I need to add much more to
it.

------
slackerIII
Could this be used to improve the list of suggested words for Android text
entry boxes? It seems like something that is aware of grammar could help
filter that list, but I don't know if it would work on partial sentences.

~~~
raffi
Sure, since it's a software service thing the phone would need to talk to the
service. I don't know if full-blown AtD would be necessary for this kind of
feature but with the existing language model it'd be pretty trivial to add a
call to AtD to make this kind of thing possible.

------
wakeless
Hopefully this moves the development of ATD along. I wasn't particularly
impressed with it's results. They weren't that much better than the
spell/grammar check in Windows Live Writer.

Still has some ways to go.

